# Where i can buy best price laptops any website



## mikeee (Apr 29, 2013)

I want to buy laptop and mobile phone is there any website or place in uae so that i can buy their


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

syedxx said:


> The best price to buy laptops and mobiles phone in cheap price is /snip


Hmmm, two posts and recommending a website. Interesting.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

syedxx said:


> The best price to buy laptops and mobiles phone in cheap price is /snip


Wow, it is awesome that you happened along five minutes after mikeee to answer his question. It is as though you joined just to answer this particular question


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Mikee, Syed,

please take your laptops and insert them where the sun does not shine....sideways.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You can look into JadoPado.com - A Really Well Kept Shopping Secret. Seriously. or Shop in Dubai, Abu Dhabi, UAE | Shopping for Electronics, Computers, Mobile Phones, Fashion Brands, Clothing and more Online Shopping Deals | Souq . They seem to have the best deals, warranty wise I would be more trustworthy of jadopado purchases rather than souq.com. Having said that though, all of the major manufacturers offer their own product warranty regardless of where you buy it from, and most of them have a presence here.


----------



## Melo_88 (Feb 24, 2013)

You search on Souq or carrefour


----------

